# Mini set up for 2-4 horses



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

That sounds like a great setup. You could have something like this, with one big stall where the two are and then the overhang off the storage 









Or, the storage area is the overhang, and have a little tack locker for valuables.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is great! Thanks for the visual.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That sounds fantastic! 



steedaunh32 said:


> ? I don't want to stall horses individually and I think giving them 24/7 access to dry lot and proper shelter will be a healthy alternative, and will allow me to control feeding and not worry about overgrazing, muzzles, etc.


I might look into making there be an option for one giant stall or two smaller stalls. I know that my blind girl really really prizes her "alone" time when she's in an enclosed space - she appears to really worry about where other creatures are when she's in her stall and they're there too. 
Of course, most people don't really think they're going to have a blind horse (neither did I until she was diagnosed last spring! haha) but if you ever were to end up in a special needs sort of situation, it might be nicer to be able to just shift your management plan vs having to change something totally/build something new, you know?
My set-up, thankfully, is perfect for having one giant stall if I wanted or separating it into two.
Basically, it's two 12x12 stalls with open fronts with open space in front.
I've added a divider currently because I have a pair of goats that "own" one stall as their pen and the other stall is Lacey's. But, if I had two horses that got along really well/Lacey weren't blind, I would probably ditch the divider and have one big stall.

Here's a picture:










Both stalls are fully enclosed with openings to the outside that can be opened or closed depending on what time of day it is (I stall/pen them at night for safety). The goats don't like using "their" door so I generally leave it closed and just open up the divider (which also opens - an important detail!) and add a rope across the open at horse-height so Lacey can't go into their stall and get herself bamboozeled.
Over next to Lacey there is a tack room that is really only big enough for one horse hay/tack-wise. It's 6x12. If I were to redo it, I'd probably push it out more and make it 12x12 or even 12x14. There's just not enough space for a reasonable amount of hay to be stored and for all my tack too. At max capacity, it could probably hold 14 80lb bales (stacked high) and all my tack. If it were JUST a feed room, it could probably hold close to a ton...however, can't really just store my stuff outside! haha

Other than the tack room, I adore this set-up. It's absolutely perfect for what I need.


----------

